# This is really annoying...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Dear eBay Community Member, 
[font=Arial, Verdana]  The bid that you entered for the item (  6029336196  ) has been cancelled. You can view the reason provided for the cancellation by selecting the (bid history) link from the individual item page.

Regards, 
eBay 
  [/font] 
 [font=Arial, Verdana]  [/font] 
 [font=Arial, Verdana]  Nutz....  [/font] 
 [font=Arial, Verdana]  Let the conjecture begin... :lol:   [/font] 
 [font=Arial, Verdana]  [/font] 
 [font=Arial, Verdana]  Scott
  [/font]


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

So....how much do you think seller WAS offered for that datsun? Seller might as well have written "I am a cheating seller who wants to screw Epay" in NEON orange.
Makes me sick. This seller is as transparent as a fresh lexan body. 

Yes, I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morn. But I'll be dinged if I can figure out how I ended up between the mattress and the box-spring!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Yes, I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morn. But I'll be dinged if I can figure out how I ended up between the mattress and the box-spring!


 
Joez,
Look at it this way, at least you got up.  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I mean no offense - supposed if I am selling slot cars on ebay and someone offered me a good deal (will pay thru paypal right away) thru email then I would end the auction. I dont see anything wrong with it and can save the final value fee??? And also I have some bodies that I made doubles I would try and sell it before I relist it.. Am I missing something on this thread? 

I thought anyone would do anything to avoid the ebay fees? 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> You can view the reason provided for the cancellation by selecting the (bid history) link


So what's the reason provided?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Once i put something up for auction I let it go to the end, unless i really made a mistake in the listing or I lose or can't find the item. I would expect that any seller would do that (I know they don't). ebey is a company and their fees are reasonable as far as I am concerned, and they deserve their cut. Also it is dishonest to steal services.

Not to mention that it is unfair to current bidders as I'm sure Scott feels it is. 

There have been many auctions where people have made nice offers on things I was selling then I let the auction go and get way more than they offered. If someone is that anxious to make an offer, they probably feel they will have to pay more if they try and get it through the auction process.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Once i put something up for auction I let it go to the end, unless i really made a mistake in the listing or I lose or can't find the item. I would expect that any seller would do that (I know they don't). ebey is a company and their fees are reasonable as far as I am concerned, and they deserve their cut. Also it is dishonest to steal services.
> 
> Not to mention that it is unfair to current bidders as I'm sure Scott feels it is.
> 
> There have been many auctions where people have made nice offers on things I was selling then I let the auction go and get way more than they offered. If someone is that anxious to make an offer, they probably feel they will have to pay more if they try and get it through the auction process.


I get your point. I wasn't thinking of that. like I have been selling same thing on ebay for a while and when someone offered me and i know its the high offer i had for a while i would do it but its been a while since i did that anyway. I always wait til its over. Now what's more annoying is that ebay keeps removing my listing for nascar violation sigghhh i have a tony stewart body for sale for slot car jeez. dont you hate that.

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I hate that.

Someone offerd me $65 for that Clark book I sold. I thought it was a great offer, buy I said no mainly because I don't like to end auctions. It ended at $143.50 and it was a smooth deal.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I was watching that auction with the 510 in it.I was notified that the seller cancelled due to editing the description.She said she received numerous e-mails regarding the Datsun and claimed it had a cracked door.The bid was $170 before she pulled it.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

I never try to end my auctions early.. cause I worry that if you do it enough that people will not bid on your auctions again if all you are going to do is yank it at the last minute.
Not to Mention if eBaay catches wind of what you are doing by avoiding their fees they could spank you fo it. Unfortunately there are not alot of other auctions sites with the visibility of eBaay so grin and bear it


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

After auctions has ending (in fact after reading this thread), I just ask if the seller was planning to put it back for auctiooning....

Surprisingly she responded to me (she even speaks french, a canadian probably), and told me she's planning to put it up for sale as a correct SugarDaddy Datsun....
So as suspected, she didn't sold it of eBaaay as some thought.....


" new.chick.in.town is the seller.
---------------------------------------
Hello there, sorry for all the fuss, I sure scared a bunch when I've stop that auction.
Yeah, I'm gonna relist the car tonight, alone and properly as Sugar Daddy Datsun with a starting bid of .99 cents and no reserve!
Merci a toi et bonne chance
-Karyne

"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Of course she will relist it properly. She wants the visibility of that cars name and the price it will command. Money money money. Forget the .99 starting bid. The cracked door had nothing to do with pulling that auction. It was the money that it could generate. Greedy people are.......nevermind.

Have a great day, guys!


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

It's back.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Sugar-Daddy-Datsun-510-Promo-Slot-Car-Aurora-A-FX_W0QQitemZ6031030422QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Good to see that this was legit...
Now to wait for the rest of the cars to be relisted...


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

It's at $283!!!!!!!And the other stuff is relisted,too. And yes she is Canadian,oui!!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Quite sure it will reach around 400$ or more


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

In the description she calls it a Datun150 better relist LOL


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*5 days left and...*

5 days left and it's at $305

And the leader in this "race" is gooose_chicken3uxa.

Anyone we know????


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Not one but two AFX Sugar Daddy Datsun + NOS Stickers in this one  single auction ......


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow !!!!!*

That's at $1650.00 and still hasn't hit the reserve. Seems like a lot of cash for two cars.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

pickeringtondad said:


> That's at $1650.00 and still hasn't hit the reserve. Seems like a lot of cash for two cars.


An AFX Monza in black sold for 1400 bucks in december.... For only one single car... You can find it in my BLOG , tracing all the insane price reached by slotcars on eeBaay


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

zanza said:


> Not one but two AFX Sugar Daddy Datsun + NOS Stickers in this one  single auction ......



This link isn't working for me, do you have an item number for it?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, it just sold for $355.00, amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

The single item is still going.... 6032423066 $17xx.xx and still reserve not met...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I agree car guy. $355 is high considering no stickers and the missing window post. Then there is the rear bumper question. I am pretty sure the front bumpers were unique to the Sugar Daddy cars. Don't know about the rear bumper.


----------

